# Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad



## matze95 (22. Oktober 2010)

*Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Wie schon gesagt suche ich ein vernünftiges Mauspad. Sollte nicht mehr als 20 Euro kosten...weniger ist gerne gesehen...*g*
Habe gar keine Ahnung von Mauspads, da ich bisher noch keines hatte.
Große Anfroderungen habe ich keine, außer dass das Pad nicht dauernd verrutscht und dass die Maus angenehm gleitet.



lg matze


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Gut, günstig und hält ewigkeiten, zudem das perfekte Pad ob fürs surfen im Inet oder fürs professionelle Gaming egal das Ding ist perfekt 

Sharkoon Mauspad 1337 Mat Aqua Design - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## 2Dangerous (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Was hälst du hiervon?
Razer Sphex

Hatte von diesem hier schon 2, man klebt es mehr oder weniger auf den Tisch. Hält bombenfest (bis zum Tischwechsel  - deswegen schon 2 gehabt). Es ist das beste Mauspad dass ich je hatte: hauchdünn und nicht störend für den Arm, sehr gleitfähig, langlebig, stylish, billig aber trotzdem Qualität. Kann ich nur empfehlen
Lg 2Dangerous


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Nicht übel nehmen aber so ein klebendes von Razer hatte ich auch schon und einfach nur Müll weil dann der ganze Tisch versaut ist....
Klar kann man ihn reinigen aber das ist doch unnötige Arbeit.
Dann doch lieber das von mir vorgestellte Sharkoon was auch bombenfest hält aber sich auch einfach hochheben und wo anderes hinlegen lässt.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

QcK Heavy. Ist was feines. Oder etwas mehr ausgeben und das Zowie G-TF kaufen. Ein besseres Stoffpad bekommst nicht.


----------



## matze95 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Dankle für die Vorschläge. Da ich die Maus manchmal auch auf Stoff benutze...Sofa usw...würde ich lieber ein steifes Pad kaufen. Habt ihr da auch Vorschläge?



lg matze


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Zowie Swift. Ist ein gutes Pad. Sehr gut sogar.


----------



## matze95 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Sieht gut aus, aber mehr als 20 Euro wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Gibt es auch empfehlenswerte Hartplastik, oder Alupads für für unter 20 Euro?



lg matze


----------



## Speedy100 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

hi..

kann nur das everglide titan monsterpad empfehlen, hab das nun schon mehrere jahre und es ist immer noch wie am ersten tag.

aktuelle preise müsstest du mal bei google erkundigen

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*



matze95 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber mehr als 20 Euro wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Gibt es auch empfehlenswerte Hartplastik, oder Alupads für für unter 20 Euro?
> 
> 
> 
> lg matze




Alupads unter 20 Euro wird man kaum finden. Ich würde dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und dafür was Qualitativ gutes kaufen. Wobei man sagen muss das Alupads auch nicht wirklich gut sind.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Gut und günstig? Da gibbet nur Steelseries Mauspads Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » SteelSeries Pads. Und dann ist die Frage, ob du High oder Low senser bist.
Ich selber habe das hier http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ads/SteelSeries-Mouse-Pad-QCK-mini::6442.html. Ich kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Gut sind die Pads von SteelSeries. Aber Zowie hat es mit dem G-TF vorgemacht wie man es um längen besser machen kann.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Man brauch doch gar nix mehr empfehlen wenn der TE es einfach ignoriert und es an einem Ohr rein und am anderen Ohr raus geht.
Nimm doch einfach mal das Sharkoon und vertrau meiner Erfahrung, mit 5€ machst du nix falsch.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Ich hab auch eins von Steelseries aus Stoff, ich bin zufrieden. Hatte vorher auch immer Plastik/Kunstoff aber das ist irgendwie nicht das wahre, weil man dadurch die Mausglides abreibt.


----------



## user001 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Wenn sich das hier noch nicht erledigt haben sollte:

Ich habe eigentlich ganz gutes über das roccat sota gehört. Von der Haptik soll das sota wie ein Hartplastikpas sein und zu kaufen gibt es das ganze für ca. 15 Euro bei ebay (incl. Versand) 
Ich habe aber selbst noch keine Gelegenheit zum Ausprobieren gehabt.

Wenn es unbedingt Alu sein soll, schau dir das PT-M3 von Lian Li (ebay ca. 15 euro) oder das Xaser II alu-mousepad (ca. 20 euro) an. Das Design des Xaser dürfte bei der Benutzung aber ehr von Nachteil sein. Für mich würden die beiden wegen der geringen Größe nicht für gaming in Betracht kommen. 


Wegen der geringen Geräuschentwicklung beim Spielen würde ich Stoffpads empfehlen.


----------



## Kiyoshi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Da ich jetzt nicht unbedingt noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte und sich das Thema ungefähr darum dreht:

Welches würdet ihr eher empfehlen?

Razer Sphex
oder
Roccat Sota Granular?


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Ganz klar das Roccat Sota Granular!


----------



## Kiyoshi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ganz klar das Roccat Sota Granular!



Ich hab aber viel gelesen, dass sich das Mousepad nach einiger Zeit nach oben wölbt :/

Edit: Hab jetzt noch das hier entdeckt:

SteelSeries 4HD


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Bei sämtlichen Tests die ich gelesen habe, hat sich nichts gewölbt. Überprüfe deine Quellen sorgfältiger. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur meins Empfehlen: Steelseries QcK Mini Preis-Leistungs-technisch unschlagbar.


----------



## Kiyoshi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Ja, ich hatte in ungefähr der Hälfte aller Rezensionen gelesen, dass dich das Pad bei denen nach einiger Zeit wölbte.
Das SteelSeries Qck Mini hatte ich auch grade entdeckt. Das schaut gut aus, nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein. Hat durchweg gute Bewertungen. Du kannst mir das also empfehlen? Ich glaub dann hab ich meine Entscheidungen getroffen


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Das QcK Mini kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich benutze es täglich und habe keine Probleme oder ähnliches. Ich gebs nie weder her.  Sieht auch gut aus und ist schön klein, da hab ich mehr platz für andere Sachen.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Alle Mauspads » SteelSeries QcK mini Mouse Pad


----------



## Kiyoshi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Perfekt, dann dankeschön! Für Links und Beratung


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## G0TT (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

hol dir von ikea so ein teil für 50 cent  das sind eh die besten


----------



## Per4mance (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

das qck is schon ganz nett das hab ich auch schon ne ganze weile mit ner G9x dazu. 

was auch noch gut sein soll sind die pads von Zowie. die haben ne stoffoberfläche wo aber schmutz und wasserabweisend ist dazu noch nen genähten rand das nichts ausfranzt.

zb das Zowie P-RF Mousepad für 15euro

dem wck sieht man nach ner weile an das es dreck aufnimmt und es wird dann so speckig weiss.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes, günstiges Mauspad*

Ja. Irgendwann sieht ein QcK nicht mehr schön aus. Auch wenn man es wäscht bekommt man den Schmutz nicht so richtig raus. Da haben die Pads von Zowie schon einen Vorteil.


----------

